# acid reflux?



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone's spoo have acid reflux? I think that is what Teddy has lately. Sometimes it sounds like he vomits but there is nothing on the floor - it must come up in his mouth and he swallows it - other times it shoots out. Never a lot - sometimes mucous - sometimes a little food and water and lately it smells terrible even when he swallows it. He has always been like this but the last few months I stopped his theopholine and he stopped vomiting. for at least a few months. Now all of a sudden he started again and because of the mucous I gave him back his meds. Just wondering if anyone else has this situation. Thanks


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

Bailey gets it if he hasn't been fed on time.. Just yacks up yellow stuff. Only happens about once a month or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

The symptoms remind me a bit of megaesophagus but I also know that vomiting can be a side effect of theophylline. It sounds like whatever is going on needs to be seen by the vet.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

caroline429 said:


> The symptoms remind me a bit of megaesophagus but I also know that vomiting can be a side effect of theophylline. It sounds like whatever is going on needs to be seen by the vet.


what is megaesophagus?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I think you should call your vet. Vomiting is a side effect of theophylline, but one I'd be concerned about if it is recurring so much. 
FYI - Here is a link to info and symptoms of megaesophagus. 
Canine Megaesophagus, Aspiration Pneumonia & Myasthenia Gravis


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Pamela said:


> what is megaesophagus?


Lily's-Mom gave you a link that explains it but the reason I mentioned it was because of what you said about the mucus and the bad smell. I've never had a dog with it but a friend had a GSD who had it so I've done a bit of research about it. I've seen it mentioned as a problem for Standard Poodles as well as some other breeds.

The esophagus produces mucus to protect itself and to help food slide down. When food doesn't make it down to the stomach and sits in the esophagus, it can smell very bad when it comes back up. This isn't vomiting (which comes from the stomach) but regurgitation (where the food never made it to the stomach).

When a dog vomits food from the stomach, while the smell isn't exactly pleasant I wouldn't describe it as a terrible smell. Also, when a dog vomits, bile usually comes up. Bile is thinner and yellower than mucus.

When a dog vomits, there is a usually a lot of heaving that goes on before they actually bring up the stomach contents. When they regurgitate, there usually isn't any heaving, sometimes there might be a bit of a cough first and sometimes there is no warning at all.

Theophylline is a bronchodilator. I know this because years ago I used to take it for asthma. If your dog has a chronic lung condition that needs this, you really shouldn't take him off of it without a vet's permission. If I'm making an assumption here and you did take him off after talking with the vet, I apologize. 

There have been cases where megaesophagus has been mistaken for an allergic condition or a lung condition because the dog is coughing up mucus. There have also been cases where megaesophagus occurrred secondary to Addison's or Atypical Addison's and was reversed when the Addison's was discovered and treated.

I am not a vet and am by no means trying to diagnose your dog. I just think it would be wise to get this checked out thoroughly.


----------

